# Mein teich in meinem Garten



## ibo (14. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Zusmmen,


wolte mein Gartenteich auch mal vorstellen.Haben es seit ca. 4 wochen nun ich wünsch euch viel spass am ansehen der Bilder.

ca20qm groß 1.4 m Tief 

keine Technik, im frühling kommt eine Solarpumpe für den Bachlauf.

gruß ibo aus franken


----------



## ibo (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

..noch paar Bildchen


----------



## axel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo


:willkommen

Schön geworden Euer Teich 
Sollen den dort auch mal Fische rein ?
Funktioniert die Handpumpe noch ?
Wir hatten auch mal eine die ist aber versandet .

lg
axel


----------



## ibo (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Ibo
> 
> 
> :willkommen
> ...



Hallo axel,

danke erstmal ja wir haben schon fische drin 11 goldfische, die pumpe mit akku kommt erst im märz zum einsatz nach dem winter


gruß


----------



## axel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo 

Habs grad im Profil gelesen mit den Fischen .
Da wird Du nicht darum herum kommen Dir mal einen Filter zuzulegen .
Sonst hast Du irgendwann zuviel Nitrit im Teich .

Ließ mal hier den Beitrag von jochen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20679/page-2

Die Fische vermehren sich ja noch tüchtig .

lg
axel


----------



## ibo (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Ibo
> 
> Habs grad im Profil gelesen mit den Fischen .
> Da wird Du nicht darum herum kommen Dir mal einen Filter zuzulegen .
> ...



ich weiß aber ist ein schrebergarten, brunnen vorhanden aber kein strom also muß es die pflanzenvielfalt schafen und der bachlauf .

danke für den link gruß ibo


----------



## axel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo

Dann besorg Dir aber einen Wassertest und prüfe regelmäßig Deine Wasserwerte .
Wenn der Nitrit Wert zu hoch ist kannst Du einen Teilwasserwechsel machen .
Wär Schade um die Fische 

Hab noch was gefunden . Vielleicht wär das noch ne Lösung von firehunter 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18619/?q=solarpumpe/page-2

So ein Filter sollte schon ständig durchströmt werden .


lg
axel


----------



## ibo (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

ich weiß axel beorg mir den tester am samstag mal dann berichte ich dir 

es gibt mitlerweilen solarpumpen 20w mit aku 12 std dauer also 24 std betrieb für ca.250 euro denk mal die müsten gehn 1200l/std.

gruß ibo


----------



## ibo (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Guten Morgen gemeinde,

so gestern wieder mal einiges gemacht im Garten, heir die neuen Bildchen vom Teich

gruß ibo


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo,
Das mit der Solarpumpe ist ne gute Idee. Du musst aber bedenken,dass die Anlage auf min. 3 Tage keine Sonne ausgelegt werden muss. Wenn die Pumpe 24h am Tag laufen soll ist ein rel. großer Akku (Batterie) notwendig. Bei deinen 20W sind das immerhin 40 Ah pro Tag.
Da musst du ordentlich reinpuffern. Also min. 2x 66Ah Batterien und ein Solarmodul von 125 W. Mit den 250 Mäusen kommst du da niemals hin. Zufällig komme ich aus der Branche, so dass ich dir von diesem Zeugs nur abraten kann. Bau dir was vernünftiges selbst. Panel 125 W + 2x Akku + Solarregler liegen schon bei ca. 800 €. Da hast du aber was vernünftiges und das funzt auch über Nacht und nicht nur wenn der Sonne nach scheinen zu Mute ist. Und Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen!

Gruß  Combicard


----------



## ibo (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*



combicard schrieb:


> Hallo Ibo,
> Das mit der Solarpumpe ist ne gute Idee. Du musst aber bedenken,dass die Anlage auf min. 3 Tage keine Sonne ausgelegt werden muss. Wenn die Pumpe 24h am Tag laufen soll ist ein rel. großer Akku (Batterie) notwendig. Bei deinen 20W sind das immerhin 40 Ah pro Tag.
> Da musst du ordentlich reinpuffern. Also min. 2x 66Ah Batterien und ein Solarmodul von 125 W. Mit den 250 Mäusen kommst du da niemals hin. Zufällig komme ich aus der Branche, so dass ich dir von diesem Zeugs nur abraten kann. Bau dir was vernünftiges selbst. Panel 125 W + 2x Akku + Solarregler liegen schon bei ca. 800 €. Da hast du aber was vernünftiges und das funzt auch über Nacht und nicht nur wenn der Sonne nach scheinen zu Mute ist. Und Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen!
> 
> Gruß  Combicard



gumo combicard 

danke erstmal fürs aufklären mal ne frage kann man autobatterien auch nehmen 2 stück? solar akku sind ja imenz teur.

dank im voraus lg ibo


----------



## combicard (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo IBO,

Autobatterien würde ich nicht nehmen, die sind viel zu Pflegeintensiv. Die Solarbatterien sind __ Blei Gel- Batterien und somit Wartungsfrei. Beim vernünftigen Händler liegen die bei ca. 180€. Z. B. von Hagen. Ich muss mal in der Fa. schauen, was wir so verbauen. Es müssen nicht in jedem Fall reine Solarbatterien sein. Wichtig ist dass diese die Ladezyklen abkönnen, eine sehr gringe Selbsatentladung habe und halt Wartungsfrei sind. Kriegt man normalerweise aus dem Datenblatt raus.

Gruß Axel


----------



## ibo (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

gumo axel,

ok danke für die info

lg ibo


----------



## ibo (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

guten morgen gemeinde,

am wochenende noch paar pflanzen für mein teich eingeüflanzt

__ eidechsenschwanz 4 stück
__ fieberklee 5 stück
gilbweidrich 3 stück
__ rohrkolben 3 stück
__ froschlöffel 5 stück
__ pfeilkraut 4 stück
__ molchschwanz 8 stück
__ iris gelb 5 stück
blutweidrich 3 stück


bilder gibts morgen

lg ibo

ps. soweit alles abgeschloßen vieleicht im frühjahr noch wenig ausenbepflanzung und schön alles wachsen lassen ich hoff das der winter nicht zu strang wird und die nächsten 3 wochen noch mild ist wie zur zeit dann wächst alles noch gut an.


----------



## ibo (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

hallo zusammen

so nu die bilder von heute ich hoff es gefällt euch, unseren 11 goldfichen gefällt und gehts sehr gut haben unentlich viele __ libellen freu und 5 __ frösche , nächstes jahr wolln ir noch __ muscheln bersorgen und vieleicht noch 2-4 fische mal sehn soweit ist alles fertig bis auf den bachlauf mit solar und ein kleiner springbrunnen für sauerstoffzufur auch solar haben ja gottesleider kein strom im garten. hinter dem pavilon wird es bischen subtrobisch mit geilen bambus palmen bananen und gräser als unterbepflanzung etliche __ funkien bilder folgen im frühjahr

lg ibo


----------



## combicard (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo,

Sorry, aber bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, genau nachzusehen. 
Wir verwenden aber EXIDE Batterien. nicht ganz billig aber guuuuuuut.
Bei Conrad liegen die bei 180€, also sollten die noch gut 20% billiger zu haben sein, denke ich.
Ich hoffe, dass du mit deinem __ Froschlöffel mehr Glück hast als ich, denn bei mir kümmert der im 2. Jahr mächtig rum. Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleich sollte ich mal in der Pflanzenabteilung nachfragen. Jedenfalls hat er im Vorjahr prächtig geblüht (sieht toll aus) und in diesem Jahr sind nur einige mickerige Blätter da, welche gerade die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. 

Evtl Fressen die Biester zu viel weg? Habe schon einige Pflanzen verloren durch die Koi / __ Goldfisch- Bande.:evil

Gruß Axel


----------



## Janvi (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Hallo Ibo, 

Dein Teich gefällt mir supergut. Der Einsatz vom Holz ist Klasse, da befinde ich mich sicher auf Ideenklau. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit geht´s in den Wald. In meinem Teich ist eigentlich nur Stein und da würde sich ein Baumstumpf oder kleiner Baumstamm gut machen. 
Schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Solarpumpe?


----------



## ibo (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*



Janvi schrieb:


> Hallo Ibo,
> 
> Dein Teich gefällt mir supergut. Der Einsatz vom Holz ist Klasse, da befinde ich mich sicher auf Ideenklau. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit geht´s in den Wald. In meinem Teich ist eigentlich nur Stein und da würde sich ein Baumstumpf oder kleiner Baumstamm gut machen.
> Schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Solarpumpe?



hi 

ne noch nicht hab es auf das frühjahr verlegt brauchen tuhn wir es ja ab märz erst wen der frost wirklich wech ist , das mit holz mag ich auch such schon immer mal was im wald findet man immer was 

lg ibo


----------



## ibo (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

hallo zusammen nu iss teich eingefrohren

habe die woche den eisfrei rein mal sehn ob es hilft


allen eine schöne weinachtszeit und guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## ibo (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein teich in meinem Garten*

Wünsche allen user ein gutes neue Jahr 2010 und viel glück und viel Garten/ Teicharbeiten

lg ibo


----------

